
HP is getting out of the tablet and phone business - davidedicillo
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/HP-Confirms-Discussions-with-bw-2577764196.html?x=0&.v=1
======
noonespecial
I loved webos, but I've developed only for iphone/pad. Why? because I know
this time next year there will still be iphones being sold that will run what
I make today. Can the android platform even say that with certainty?

I'm still bummed. I really wanted webos to make it.

